# Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?



## Administrator (10. April 2007)

*Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich hab bis zur 11. Klasse ein Gymnasium besucht, bin dann aber aufgrund zu vieler Fehlzeiten "gegangen worden". 

Habe dann ein Abgangszeugnis von Gymi bekommen, was wohl der mittleren Reife entspricht. 
Ich hab damals meine Prioritäten einfach - wohl im jugendlichen Wahn - völlig falsch gesetzt.


----------



## FossilZ (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Mothman am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis zur 11. Klasse ein Gymnasium besucht, bin dann aber aufgrund zu vieler Fehlzeiten "gegangen worden".
> 
> Habe dann ein Abgangszeugnis von Gymi bekommen, was wohl der mittleren Reife entspricht.
> Ich hab damals meine Prioritäten einfach - wohl im jugendlichen Wahn - völlig falsch gesetzt.


[X] erweiterter Sekundarabschluss I <- Wo ist der?

Sekundarabschluss I - normaler Realschulabschluss


Edit: Sehe grade, den gibt's nur hier in Niedersachsen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erweiterter_Sekundarabschluss


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

bin noch 11 klasse


aber abitur wird schon also mal ganz kühn das angekreuzt


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.04.2007 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> bin noch 11 klasse
> 
> 
> aber abitur wird schon also mal ganz kühn das angekreuzt


Passt zu deiner Signatur


----------



## Danielovitch (14. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Noch ein Jahr bis zum Abi


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

MAtura, schreibe allerdings gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit.  Hab trotzdem Abi gewählt...


----------



## shirib (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Fachhochschulreife, konnte man hier nicht ankreuzen, also habe ich Abitur genommen...


----------



## gliderpilot (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

[X]Keiner der zur Auswahl stehenden

<- Fachhochschulreife


----------



## Jojoselavi (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

In etwa einem Jahr hab ich mein Abi in der Tasche...
Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Phantom1985 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Eigentlich sollte man bei solchen Umfragen immer seinen aktuellen höchsten Schulabschluss angeben, aber viele scheinen ja schon sehr selbstsicher zu sein ihr Abi zu meistern.  

Hab mein Abi übrigends letztes Jahr gemacht, darum -> Abitur


----------



## Jojoselavi (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Phantom1985 am 19.04.2007 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte man bei solchen Umfragen immer seinen aktuellen höchsten Schulabschluss angeben, aber viele scheinen ja schon sehr selbstsicher zu sein ihr Abi zu meistern.


Klar wieso nicht? Weiß halt noch net, wie gut der Notenschnitt dann sein wird..


----------



## xyxmgxyx (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 22.04.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Phantom1985 am 19.04.2007 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, weil die frage heisst: "Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?" und nicht "Was ist ihr höchster Schulabschluss in 3 Jahren"

ja bei so einer umfrage ists relativ egal. aber bei wichtigen sachen sollte man schon korrekt reinschreiben bei welchem schulabschluss man bereits hat und nicht irgendwann hätte.

aber da es hier nur um marktforschung geht (nehme ich an^^) passt das schon.

man kann nu leider schon im vornerein sagen das die statistik voll fürn arsch ist, weil jetz zuviele leute angegeben haben das sie abitur haben.   

ihr seid so geil leute, echt jetz^^


----------



## Reil (30. April 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				shirib am 15.04.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Fachhochschulreife, konnte man hier nicht ankreuzen, also habe ich Abitur genommen...



  Fachhochschule ist studieren, deshalb heists ja *Dipl*.-Ing.(*FH*)  Du willst uns alle weismachen das du studierst??


----------



## Pait (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Warum kann man nicht ankreuzen, dass man noch Schule geht? Da wäre kein Abschluss wohl das logischste, aber für die Statistik nicht sehr brauchbar.


----------



## nf1n1ty (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hmm...mir steht noch eine schriftliche Abiturprüfung in Englisch bevor (Pipifax...lol) und dann noch das Colloqium in Ethik und ich hab's in der Tasche 

ENDLICH RUM DER SCHEISSDRECK DER SICH SCHULE NENNT!


----------



## Atropa (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich bin in der siebten Klasse von der Schule gegangen und bin seit da an arbeitslos, heute bin ich 27....


----------



## ich98 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Danielovitch am 14.04.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Jahr bis zum Abi



noch 6 Wochen bis zum Abi


----------



## SaPass (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				ich98 am 16.05.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 14.04.2007 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was kreuze ich jetzt an?
2 Jahre bis zum Abi   
und dann will ich Chemie studieren gehen an eine Uni


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

ich bin gepildet den ich ahbe eine reallschulapschlus...... 

SSA


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.05.2007 03:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin gepildet den ich ahbe eine reallschulapschlus......
> 
> SSA



Ihch auch, daswegähn köhnen wier ach soh guht schreib0rn. Wier sihnd epen nicht plöhd.


----------



## bsekranker (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.05.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 21.05.2007 03:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Zustimmendes Grunzen_


----------



## DawnHellscream (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 14.04.2007 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 14.04.2007 00:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verdammt ^^


----------



## marwin756 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Es fehlt die Möglichkeit : 
Sie sind noch in der schulischen Ausbildung ... oder so ähnlich .


PS : nichts zu dem Thema , aber : noch ein Tag !
Dann kommt das Album des Monats Mai ! ( vielleicht auch mehr - Fragen ? siehe Signatur )


----------



## SaPass (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				marwin756 am 24.05.2007 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlt die Möglichkeit :
> Sie sind noch in der schulischen Ausbildung ... oder so ähnlich .
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das fehlt......
Ist ein doofer Fehler, da zuvor noch eine Umfrage über das Alter gestartet wurde.


----------



## Bashmaster (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				SaPass am 26.05.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 24.05.2007 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jop
ich hab "keinen Abschluss" angekreuzt
weil mir in paar wochen noch 3Jahre bis zum Abi fehln....


----------



## Atropa (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Bashmaster am 08.06.2007 07:34 schrieb:
			
		

> jop
> ich hab "keinen Abschluss" angekreuzt
> weil mir in paar wochen noch 3Jahre bis zum Abi fehln....


Ist das denn wirklich so schwierig zu verstehen ? es wird gefragt welche Abschlüsse hier vorhanden sind und nicht wer noch zur Schule geht und logischerweise keinen Abschluss in der Tasche hat....ergo, Leute die noch zur Schule gehen haben hier nichts anzukreuzen.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				SaPass am 20.05.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kreuze ich jetzt an?
> 2 Jahre bis zum Abi



Rein theoretisch Realschulabschluss...
den hat man doch, sobald man in die 11. Klasse geht oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Icefighter (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hab die Realschule geschafft - Hammer    jetzt nur noch 2 Jahre 
Allerdings hatte ich schon vorher dafür gevotet als ich den Abschluss hatte  :-o


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Atropa am 08.06.2007 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bashmaster am 08.06.2007 07:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moment. Es geht um den HÖCHSTEN Schulabschluss, den man so hat. Ergo hätte er bisher nur nen Haubtschulabschluss in der Tasche, der Rest wird noch erarbeitet


----------



## Voronwe (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

"Studium" ist ja nun aber auch ein wenig kurz gefasst.. Von daher wäre es vollkommen gleichwertig, ob man nun nur einen Bachelor, Magister oder Doktor hätte..
Naja, wa solls..


----------



## ghad3195 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Zubunapy am 12.06.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 08.06.2007 07:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist es überhaupt nicht Wert sich darüber zu unterhalten, weil das deutsche Schulsystem sowieso fürn Arsch ist.
[X] Mittlere Reife + ein halbes Jahr Gymnasium


----------



## Riq12 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Mothman am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis zur 11. Klasse ein Gymnasium besucht, bin dann aber aufgrund zu vieler Fehlzeiten "gegangen worden".
> 
> Habe dann ein Abgangszeugnis von Gymi bekommen, was wohl der mittleren Reife entspricht.
> Ich hab damals meine Prioritäten einfach - wohl im jugendlichen Wahn - völlig falsch gesetzt.



Bei uns in NRW gibt es auch das sog. NRW-Abitur, welches eben dem Abgang nach der 11. Jahrgangsstufe der gymnasialen Oberstufe entspricht. Schlagt mich , falls ich mich irren sollte. Falls Du auch NRWler bist, kannst Du damit vielleicht was reißen.

Gruß

Riq

PS: Ich bin wieder zurück in der Schule - auf der Seite des Feindes


----------



## DeVan90 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen meine bayerische Mittlere Reife in der WpfGr: 1 ( Mathematischer Zweig)mit einem bescheidenen Schnitt von 2,5 gemacht. Werde im September eine Ausbildung anfangen und dann nach dieser 2 1/2 jährigen Ausbildung eventuell auf die BOS gehen, da FOS für mich von Anfang an nicht in Frage kam.


----------



## b00naqua (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

[X] Hauptschulabschluss
Ich habe gerade Ferien und danach gehe ich in die 10. Klasse. Danach gehe ich wahrscheinlich aufs Gymnasium und mache Abi.


----------



## WooMaker (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Matura, habe also Abi gewählt. Studiere im Moment Angewandte Informatik.


----------



## Alex005 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hauptschule und das reicht mir völlig den ich arbeite in meinem traumberuf


----------



## Kr0n (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

habe "kein abschluss" gewählt bloß dann is mir eingefalln des ich mit meinem zeugnis meinen hauptschulabschluss habe.. (9. gymnasium)
ich finde man hätte noch den punkt: "bin noch dabei"  mit integrieren können


----------



## Mondblut (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Atropa am 16.05.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin in der siebten Klasse von der Schule gegangen und bin seit da an arbeitslos, heute bin ich 27....



selber Schuld! in den gut vergangenen 15 Jahren hattest du doch sicher ausreichend Zeit, dein Abi bzw. einen  Schulabschluss nachzuholen. Es gibt immerhin genug Abenschulen...


----------



## Hannibal89 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hmm hab bin jetzt in der 13 (in 3 Wochen) deshalb hab ich (un)realschulabschluss gewählt, da ich effektiv noch kein Abi habe


----------



## CrystPsyCore (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				FossilZ am 10.04.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne ich komm aus sachsen anhalt und hab auch ein erweiterten Realschulabschluss


----------



## CeNedra89 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

also ich bin noch am gymmi und mach mein abi, bin aber erst in der 12...


----------



## FragZShoX (3. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				shirib am 15.04.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Fachhochschulreife, konnte man hier nicht ankreuzen, also habe ich Abitur genommen...



Realschulabschluss wäre passender gewesen... hab auch F.O.R^^ mit Q sogar


----------



## JayBe87 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Mothman am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis zur 11. Klasse ein Gymnasium besucht, bin dann aber aufgrund zu vieler Fehlzeiten "gegangen worden".
> 
> Habe dann ein Abgangszeugnis von Gymi bekommen, was wohl der mittleren Reife entspricht.
> Ich hab damals meine Prioritäten einfach - wohl im jugendlichen Wahn - völlig falsch gesetzt.



mir gings fast genau wie dir.
nurn bissel komplizierter ^^   war in der 12., bin dann mitten im jahr runter in die 11. und schließlich selbst gegangen bevor ich "gegangen worden" wäre. hab dann noch TG probiert, war aber au nix. hab jetz mittlere reife.

und zu dem "ungültige angabe"-post: auf dem blatt sind sie nun mal gültig, denn sie spiegeln deine leistungen wider. jedoch sind leistung und potenzial 2 völlig verschiedene aspekte. 2 identische zeugnisse können zb 'hohe leistung bei geringem potenzial' sein oder 'niedrige leistung bei hohem potenzial'. kann man darüber streiten was wichtiger ist...  jedoch eins ist sicher: die leistung ist variabel, das potenzial bleibt konstant. es wird meistens nach leistung bewertet aber ich glaube es wäre ein fehler nur nach leistung in der schule zu bewerten und das potenzial außer Acht zu lassen. und was die leistung angeht...  ist das wirklich ne leistung die man in der schule vollbringt??  über potential sagt es meiner meinung nach rein gar nichts aus.


----------



## Pilot-Ass (6. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich hab kräftig studiert und dann meinen Pilotenschein gemacht.Ich bin richtig stolz


----------



## besitzerer (10. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich bin in 3 Wochen in der 13. und habe somit mein Fachabi. Habe einfach mal Abi angekreuzt weil man mit einem Fachabi auch schon studieren darf und das somit schon quasi ein Abi ist


----------



## Paulgilbert (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Knapp 20 Prozent der Befragten haben laut Quickpoll-Ergebnis ein abgeschlossenes Studium - die größte Lüge dieses Jahrtausends.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Paulgilbert am 13.08.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Knapp 20 Prozent der Befragten haben laut Quickpoll-Ergebnis ein abgeschlossenes Studium - die größte Lüge dieses Jahrtausends.


Wieso, verwundert mich nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Mondblut am 31.07.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 16.05.2007 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum schuld? Atropa hat das erfüllteste Leben was ich kenne. Überleg dir das mal: seit der siebten Klasse hast du keine Verpflichtungen mehr! Der Staat zahlt doch für alles, einfach Hammer.

Ich war leider so blöd und hab die Hauptschule noch beendet, waren immerhin neun Klassen. D.h. also zwei (!) Jahre länger gearbeitet als Atropa. Die Zeit hätte ich viel sinnvoller verbringen können, z.B. mit saufen, faulenzen und schnorren.

Man bin ich damals blöd gewesen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Rabowke am 13.08.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mondblut am 31.07.2007 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fidn ich die ironie nicht oder gibts wirklich keine ..hilfe oO


----------



## alexgo (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				DawnHellscream am 13.08.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 13.08.2007 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Ironie fing schon in Atropas Post an, aber psst...


----------



## bierchen (18. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Paulgilbert am 13.08.2007 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Knapp 20 Prozent der Befragten haben laut Quickpoll-Ergebnis ein abgeschlossenes Studium - die größte Lüge dieses Jahrtausends.


Wenn man bedenkt, dass über 30% der Member hier 25 Jahre oder älter sind, dann ist das kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 



			
				DawnHellscream am 13.08.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> fidn ich die ironie nicht oder gibts wirklich keine ..hilfe oO





----------------------------------------


----------



## Kevex (18. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



hab nen realschulabschluss und mache jetzt ne lehre zum bäcker   
nun muss ich nur noch einmal wöchentlich zur berufsschule, zum glück  



Spoiler



abiturienten sind stinker


----------



## Starwarsfan (20. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich bin in der 11. Klasse und plane Abitur und Studium (vllt Informatik, habe ja noch ein paar Jahre Zeit zum überlegen ...).


----------



## Mothman (21. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Riq12 am 11.07.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 10.04.2007 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein NRWler, sondern Berliner. Aber ich bin momentan eh zufrieden mit meiner Situation. Ich habe jetzt eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung mit guten Zeugnissen und jetzt bin ich Freiberufler. Also auf das Abi kann ich gut verzichten. Mein Abgang vom Gymnasium ist schon  über 9 Jahre her, da würde es mir eh zu schwer fallen jetzt noch zu studieren. Auch wenn an der TU und der FU in Berlin endgeile Ischen rumrennen..


----------



## Riq12 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Mothman am 21.08.2007 02:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein NRWler, sondern Berliner. Aber ich bin momentan eh zufrieden mit meiner Situation. Ich habe jetzt eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung mit guten Zeugnissen und jetzt bin ich Freiberufler. Also auf das Abi kann ich gut verzichten. Mein Abgang vom Gymnasium ist schon  über 9 Jahre her, da würde es mir eh zu schwer fallen jetzt noch zu studieren. Auch wenn an der TU und der FU in Berlin endgeile Ischen rumrennen..



Meiner auch  War ja eh nur als Idee gedacht. Ich finde auch, dass Abitur kein Zwang ist, um "ein guter Mensch" sein zu können. Jeder geht seinen Weg. Das macht das Leben ja so vielfältig.   

Nen Prost mit Kölsch an das Berliner Kindl (pfui! )  

Riq


----------



## Quintus (25. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hab ein ziemlich aufregend Schulverlauf vorzuweisen, aber letzten Endes hab ich nun den erweiterten Sekundarabschluss I (womit man weiter zum Gym. gehen kann. Werde nun noch mein Abi machen


----------



## Kai-Hendrik (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Keiner, liegt dran das man mit 13 noch nicht abschliesen kann.

lol  kai


----------



## Schindler (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Seit einem Monat einen "Dr."


----------



## Volcom (30. August 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Schindler am 28.08.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit einem Monat einen "Dr."




Dr. Schindler....
Naja


----------



## firewalker2k (6. September 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*



			
				Zubunapy am 12.06.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment. Es geht um den HÖCHSTEN Schulabschluss, den man so hat. Ergo hätte er bisher nur nen Haubtschulabschluss in der Tasche, der Rest wird noch erarbeitet



Naja, wenn mans genau nimmt, habe ich z.B. dennoch keinen Abschluss (trotz 13. Klasse). War immer aufm Gymi und offiziell hat man keine mittlere Reife/Fachhochschulreife, weils die dann nur auf Antrag gibt, irgendwie so ist das


----------



## malteharms3 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Ich machen Mein Abi voraussichtlich 2009 und denke mal, dass das auch gut wird. Naja eine gute Schulbildung ist schon wichitg, wenn ich daran denke was ich alles jetzt vorallem in der Oberstufe in Politik oder Musik lerne interssiert mich schon und halte ich auch für nützlich...


----------



## Mutant2k4 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

Hab den Qualifizierenden Hauptschulabschluss mit 1,1 geschafft   
(frage mich warum ich nicht auf realschule gegangen bin -.-', naja)

Mache gerade Ausbildung zum Elektroniker


----------



## RavingRAT (4. November 2007)

*AW: Was ist Ihr höchster Schulabschluss?*

[X] Abitur

Ich habe zwar danach noch drei Semester Volkswirtschaftslehre
studiert aber irgendwie war das nichts für mich, Statistik war mir 
einfach zu trocken. Inzwischen bin ich ein glücklicher
Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration   

MfG Basti


----------

